# Us Kidohae



## Black Belt FC (Nov 1, 2004)

Has anyone heard about GM West being invited to lead the US Kidohae? Wondering if this is he say she say.....
Lugo


----------



## Disco (Nov 1, 2004)

Who is currently leading the Kidohae?


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello all,

Which one, Korea or World?


----------



## Black Belt FC (Nov 1, 2004)

Not sure if anyone currently leads the US Kidohae or who leads Korea Kidohae, but note that the website is still controled by WKF.


Lugo


----------



## kwanjang (Nov 2, 2004)

There was a fairly recent split with WKH and KKH.  GM Seo still heads up World Kido Hae, and his long time (he thought) right hand man, Master Kim, now leads Korea Kido Hae.  There was a certain amount of bitterness between the two, as could be expected, and rumblings are that Master Kim is now ready to go abroad with KKH (Dae Han Kido Hae).

It is my understanding that GM Kimm He young supports the Korea Kido Hae, and Master West also leans in that direction.  I would not be surprised if Master West is appointed to lead the US.  At last year's Jackson event we spoke of me taking care of Canada, but I opted to continue training with GM Seo instead.

I stated my reasons for this on the DD some time ago, but the short version of my decision is simple and purely selfish.  I KNOW GM Seo works hard to share his art with me; however, I was not sure how long the Korea Kido Hae would need to reorganize.  Indeed, and even though he has visited my house a few years back, I am not sure if Master Kim plans to do ANY travel outside of Korea. With age creeping up I just could not take that chance, so I stayed with the man who has proven he will take care of my needs.  

Besides that, I know Master Kim is a VERY good friend of GM Suh In hyuk, and I am just a tad leary about hooking up with anyone who is so close to that man.  In fact, I could not help but wonder if KKH was not silently taken over by GM Suh with his long time friend Master Kim at the helm.  Please understand that this is JUST a thought in my somewhat biased mind lol.  Nothing I state in this last paragraph is anything but MY personal gut feeling.


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 2, 2004)

Rudy,

Does Suh, In Hyuk gain any advantage controlling KKH?  Does he do any certifying through them?


----------



## kwanjang (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello Kevin:
I can't say he does certify people through them, because he uses his own certification for all who study Kuk Sool; however, a large number of Kuk Sool or Kuk Sool Hap Ki Do people were/are members of Korea Kido Hae.  As such, it would be beneficial for him to control that venue, even if it were from a distance.  Like I said, this is just a "funny feeling" I have with regards to that, and I may be totally askew in my thoughts. 

All I know for sure is that he and Master Kim are very close, and to me that makes my alarm bells go off.

In the end, I feel that joining ANY organization should give you some benefits.  Perhaps it may be training one needs, or for some it is just certification that is perceived to be more valuable because it comes from Korea.  Still others join every organization to try and gain as much credibility as possible.  We all know how that works lol.  

Bottom line is that if JR heads up Korea Kido in the US, you have a good man at the helm.  Is that worth more than just being a member of JR's USKMAF... I don't believe so.  Unless Master Kim is willing and able to teach additional/different/more useful etc. etc. material (and come to the US to do so) it is IMHO not going to help us much here.

BTW, did not Vic Cushing have a US Kido Hae of his own


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 3, 2004)

kwanjang said:
			
		

> Hello Kevin:
> Bottom line is that if JR heads up Korea Kido in the US, you have a good man at the helm.  Is that worth more than just being a member of JR's USKMAF... I don't believe so.  Unless Master Kim is willing and able to teach additional/different/more useful etc. etc. material (and come to the US to do so) it is IMHO not going to help us much here.



As an outsider to this whole process, nothing here will actually impact me. If I had to give folks a bit of advice I think my first order of business would be to JR West. It has been my experience that Master West has always done a very good of make a clear distinction between what he offers to members of his particular school, versus what he offers to USKMAF members versus what he offers to people who attend his events. All of these are related, yet very different services. Were he to take on the mantle of KIDOHAE rep to the US I could see him providing yet another array of related yet distinctly different services. In this time of people playing fast-and-loose with paper and associations, Master West has been very good not to acquire a name or reputation for being part of the paper chase. I think he could avoid this in the future as well by making sure folks have a very clear understanding of what the relationships are among the various "hats" he wears and what services he provides as he dons each hat.  FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

